# Blank screen after startx with ati-drivers & ATI Mob X1400

## andrew.p

Hi,

I have recently installed gentoo on Dell Inspiron 6400 laptop, but still can not bring up xorg with ati-drivers (tried both 8.32.5 and 8.34.8, but without any success).

Module compiles and loads without any glitches, but after issuing startx the screen blanks and you have to use Ctrl+Alt+Del. Videocard is ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, xorg-server is 1.1.1. Gentoo was compiled for x86, not amd64. This videocard and this laptop are reported to work well under Linux - and it did before on Debian Etch.

Also I'd like to add that I've tried both internal and external agpgart, tried adding Option "ForceMonitors" "notv" (actually all things that were suggested in HOWTO_ATI_Drivers) and shm fs was mounted all the time - but it didn't make any difference, the error in xorg log was always the same - something about ddc:

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3250  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 119.2 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1052  v_sync_end 1058 v_blanking: 1080 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0):  CF264154P2

(II) fglrx(0):  (?HT}¨Ãï

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x85) [0x80b2608]

1: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(swlDalHelperSetSafeMode+0x50) [0xb7575540]

2: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(swlDalHelperPreInit+0x478) [0xb7577378]

3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(atiddxPreInit+0x7f3) [0xb754db63]

4: X(InitOutput+0x9c9) [0x809e7e4]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

All configs, logs `emerge --info`and `equery users xorg-server` are attached to bug #171721.

I decided to cross-post it here, because I can not use my widescreen display without this driver at all :( Please advice.

----------

## lyric340

Hi,

If I had to guess, it's because you have the radeon framebuffer enabled in the kernel.

Try the xorg.conf from here:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Inspiron_6400

I just finished writing that after setting up my Dell Inspiron 6400.  

Cheers

----------

## andrew.p

 *lyric340 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> If I had to guess, it's because you have the radeon framebuffer enabled in the kernel.
> 
> Try the xorg.conf from here:
> ...

 

Yes, I have radeon framebuffer. Unfortunately, that xorg.conf did not work for me; i'll check now if it works with vesa framebuffer, but it seems to me that error with dcc is a kind of more low-level... Thanks for your reply!

----------

## andrew.p

Well, first i tried disabling DDC/I2C support for RADEON_FB and then RADEON_FB itself, but still no luck. Will open a ticket in ATI support right now  :Smile: 

----------

## lyric340

What was the problem with that xorg.conf? Mine currently works fine with the ATI driver version 8.34.8 currently ~amd64 in portage.

----------

## zwede

I had the same problem and found a workaround by disabling the Xorg vbe module. My theory is that fglrx tries to get monitor modes by querying vbe. If vbe is not there, fglrx figures them out itself. For some reason vbe gives impossible modes to fglrx. Vbe worked as of Xorg 7.0.

So I just renamed the vbe module and X started fine. I can get you the path tonight, but if you do a locate for vbe it's easy to find. The path contains "modules", I think.

----------

## lyric340

My workaround was to disable radeonfb in the kernel.

Instead I use vesafb-tng from here:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/

That allowed the fglrx driver to function correctly.

----------

## zwede

The vbe file I renamed is /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

lyric340: I already use vesafb, and not radeonfb but still had the blank screen problem.

----------

## andrew.p

Well, renaming libvbe did not save me. Renaming libddc could help (it's clear that libddc is the problematic module), but X won't start if i do that.

vesafb-tng did not work for me at all earlier. I'll try spock's patches and even if it does not help - his HOWTO_report_vesafb-tng_bugs.txt is worth performing.

Thanks, guys!  :Smile: 

----------

## andrew.p

Error is a bit different with xorg-server 1.2.0 and ati-drivers 8.35.5, but still no luck:

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3250  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 119.2 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840

h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1052  v_sync_end 1058 v_blanking: 1080

v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0):  CF264154P2

(II) fglrx(0):  (?HT}¨Ãï

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0):  00ffffffffffff004ca3503200000000

(II) fglrx(0):  00100103802115780a87f594574f8c27

(II) fglrx(0):  27505400000001010101010101010101

(II) fglrx(0):  010101010101932e90a0601a1e403020

(II) fglrx(0):  26004bcf100000190000000f00000000

(II) fglrx(0):  00000000003cd2026400000000fe0043

(II) fglrx(0):  463236340231353450320a20000000fe

(II) fglrx(0):  00283f48547da3d3ff02010a20200055

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x85) [0x80adf53]

1: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(swlDalHelperSetSafeMode+0x50)

[0xb7565000]

2: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(swlDalHelperPreInit+0x540)

[0xb7566f00]

3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(atiddxPreInit+0x777)

[0xb753b287]

4: X(InitOutput+0x9b0) [0x809e34b]

----------

## rigatoni

Hello forum!

I seem to have the same problem on a Lenovo Z61m notebook, with

vanilla-sources-2.6.20.7

X.org 7.2.0.0

xorg-server-1.2.0-r3

ati-drivers-8.35.5

The last lines of my /var/log/Xorg.0.log are:

```

...

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "LVDS, NONE"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceMonitors" "notv"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400" (Chipset = 0x7145)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x17aa, PciSubDevice = 0x202a)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xee000000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(EE) fglrx(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(II) fglrx(0): EAX=0x00004f00, EBX=0x00000000, ECX=0x00000000, EDX=0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): ESP=0x00000ffa, EBP=0x00000000, ESI=0x00000000, EDI=0x00002000

(II) fglrx(0): CS=0xc000, SS=0x0100, DS=0x0040, ES=0x0000, FS=0x0000, GS=0x0000

(II) fglrx(0): EIP=0x00000440, EFLAGS=0x00003200

(II) fglrx(0): code at 0x000c0440:

 e8 3d 0f e8 e8 1a 74 10 2e 3a 26 2e 02 75 24 3c

 0e 75 20 e8 57 00 eb 1d 2e 3a 26 2e 02 75 05 e8

(II) stack at 0x00001ffa:

 00 06 00 00 00 32

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS not detected

(WW) fglrx(0): GetVBEMode failed

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

(II) Loading sub module "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.36.5

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR1

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(**) fglrx(0): ForceMonitors Settings: 400

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: IBM  Model: 2887  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2005  Week: 0

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.596 redY: 0.347   greenX: 0.335 greenY: 0.543

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.158 blueY: 0.143   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 122.0 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1712  h_sync_end 1776 h_blank_end 1904 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1051  v_sync_end 1054 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 101.7 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1712  h_sync_end 1776 h_blank_end 1904 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1051  v_sync_end 1054 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0):  LP154W02-TL06

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0):    00ffffffffffff00244d872800000000

(II) fglrx(0):    000f0103802115780abca59858558b28

(II) fglrx(0):    24505400000001010101010101010101

(II) fglrx(0):    010101010101a82f90e0601a10402040

(II) fglrx(0):    13004bcf10000019b72790e0601a1040

(II) fglrx(0):    204013004bcf100000190000000f00b3

(II) fglrx(0):    0a32b30a28140100320c0000000000fe

(II) fglrx(0):    004c503135345730322d544c3036007f

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x85) [0x80c8053]

1: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(swlDalHelperSetSafeMode+0x50) [0xb7a41770]

2: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(swlDalHelperPreInit+0x540) [0xb7a43670]

3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(atiddxPreInit+0x780) [0xb7a174d0]

4: X(InitOutput+0x9b0) [0x809e27b]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

My /etc/X11/xorg.conf is

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen         "Laptop Screen" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   #Load  "glx"

   #Load  "extmod"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option   "omit XVideo"

      Option   "omit XVideo-MotionCompensation"

      Option   "omit XFree86-VidExtension"

      Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   #Load  "xtrap"

   #Load  "record"

   #Load  "GLcore"

   #Load  "dbe"

   #Load  "dri"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   #Load  "i2c"

   #Load  "bitmap"

   #Load  "ddc"

   #Load  "int10"

   #Load  "vbe"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option      "Composite" "false"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier    "Laptop Monitor"

   VendorName    "IBM"

   ModelName     "Monitor Model"

   Option         "DPMS" "true"

   #DisplaySize  332 209

   #HorizSync    36-52

   #VertRefresh  36-60

   #Modeline     "1680x1050@60" 119 1680 1728 1760 1840 1050 1053 1059 1080

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Externer Monitor"

   #HorizSync    36-52

   #VertRefresh  36-60

   #VertRefresh  58-62

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 1"

   #ChipID        0x7145

   Driver      "fglrx"

   #Driver      "vesa"

   #Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon Mobility X1400"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   #Option       "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

   #Option       "MonitorLayout" "TMDS, NONE"

   #Option       "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, NONE"

   #Option       "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, NONE"

   Option       "DesktopSetup" "LVDS, NONE"

   #Option      "HSync2"       "30-85"

   #Option      "VRefresh2"    "50-160"

   Option       "IgnoreEDID" "off"

   Option       "PowerState"   "1"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "0" 

   Option       "ForceMonitors" "notv"

   Option       "NoDDC"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 2"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   #Driver      "vesa"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon Mobility X1400"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option       "PowerState"   "1"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

   Option       "ForceMonitors" "notv"

   Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Laptop Screen"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 1"

   Monitor    "Laptop Monitor"

   DefaultDepth   24

   #DefaultDepth   8

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     1

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     4

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     8

#   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth    8

      Modes    "1680x1050" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Viewport 0 0

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth    16

      Modes    "1680x1050" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Viewport   0 0

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth    24

      Modes    "1680x1050" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Viewport   0 0

      #Virtual  1680 1050

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth    32

      Modes    "1680x1050" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Viewport   0 0

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Externes Screen"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 1"

   Monitor    "Externer Monitor"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "DRI"

#   Mode   0666

#EndSection

```

Disabling fb in the kernel doesn't make a difference - the problem persists. I guess I have tried everything clever people on these sites wrote. 

http://xoomer.alice.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html

http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_fglrx

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

I would be very thankful for any hint. So far i couldn't startx at all - perhaps someone has a working configuration using vesa driver?

Thank you.

----------

## andrew.p

rigatoni,

I did not succeed either. I'm going to try ati-drivers-8.36.5 and xorg 1.3.0, but, to be honest, I do not pin great hopes on it.

----------

## rigatoni

Thanks for your quick reply, andrew.p!

What I don't understand is that there are quite some posts around reporting ATI Radeon Mobility x1400 is working for them (e.g. Dell Inspiron 6400: http://individual.utoronto.ca/jaelle_kitty/inspiron6400/, Thinkpad Z61m: http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_fglrx#Troubles_using_software_suspend). Could the chip be defect? Could it be a kernel configuration issue?

Further I noticed that my notebook doesn't really crash. The screen turns blank but it just seems to enter a power safe mode: if I close the notebooks lid, I see output again (the failure message).  

May I ask you (andrew.p) if you got X running on your notebook at all? I am quite desperated and would be happy if I just had a working X configuration using the vesa driver. But even with a simple (and for the fedora core 6 live CD apparently working) xorg.conf like

```

# Xorg configuration created by system-config-display

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "single head configuration"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   ModelName    "LCD Panel 1680x1050"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    31.5 - 90.0

   VertRefresh  59.9 - 60.1

   Option       "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Videocard0"

   Driver      "vesa"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Videocard0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

X won't start (last lines from Xorg.0.log):

```

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.3.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset vesa found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe4302800 - 0xe43028ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4301000 - 0xe4301fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe4304000 - 0xe4307fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4302000 - 0xe43027ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xedf00000 - 0xedf00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xee100000 - 0xee10ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xee404400 - 0xee4047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xee404000 - 0xee4043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xee400000 - 0xee403fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xee00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000018a8 - 0x000018ab (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000018ac - 0x000018af (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000018c8 - 0x000018cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000188f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe4302800 - 0xe43028ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4301000 - 0xe4301fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe4304000 - 0xe4307fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4302000 - 0xe43027ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xedf00000 - 0xedf00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xee100000 - 0xee10ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xee404400 - 0xee4047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xee404000 - 0xee4043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xee400000 - 0xee403fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xee00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000018a8 - 0x000018ab (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000018ac - 0x000018af (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000018c8 - 0x000018cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000188f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) VESA(0): initializing int10

(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(EE) VESA(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(II) VESA(0): EAX=0x00004f00, EBX=0x00000000, ECX=0x00000000, EDX=0x00000000

(II) VESA(0): ESP=0x00000ffa, EBP=0x00000000, ESI=0x00000000, EDI=0x00002000

(II) VESA(0): CS=0xc000, SS=0x0100, DS=0x0040, ES=0x0000, FS=0x0000, GS=0x0000

(II) VESA(0): EIP=0x00000440, EFLAGS=0x00003200

(II) VESA(0): code at 0x000c0440:

 e8 3d 0f e8 e8 1a 74 10 2e 3a 26 2e 02 75 24 3c

 0e 75 20 e8 57 00 eb 1d 2e 3a 26 2e 02 75 05 e8

(II) stack at 0x00001ffa:

 00 06 00 00 00 32

(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS not detected

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vbe"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Kind regards!

----------

## rigatoni

Hello again!

Now I got X running. My notebooks processor is an Intel Core 2 Duo für Mobile  T7200. I wanted to install gentoo using the 32 bit profile (x86, CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"), but encountered the problems reported above.

Before returning the notebook to the dealer I wanted to be sure that I tried everything and installed gentoo again using the 64 bit profile (CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu") -- et voilà: the fglrx-driver seems to work now. I will post again to tell whether there are problems, when I have installed everything.

andrew.p, since you are (according to https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171721) using CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu", you could give the the 64 bit profile a try (BTW: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Intel_Core_2_Duo.2FQuad_.2F_Xeon_51xx.2F53xx says for i686-pc-linux-gnu march should be prescott and not nocona).

Let us all hope for a better ATI-driver!

Thanks for all the help!

----------

## mikkoc

I also have the same Inspiron 6400, with ATI X1400, but I didn't get all those errors.

I'm running gentoo amd64 with 8.36 fglrx running just fine (except video playback which is temporarily screwed up)!

Also with vesa, X starts just fine.

What steps did you follow? Does it work on other distros?

I can post my xorg.conf if u want..

----------

## rigatoni

Thanks for your kind offer, mikkoc! 

Now I am also running 64bit gentoo and the ati-driver works well. I just couln't get neither gentoo nor other distributions work with the ati-driver under 32bit. For me 64bit-gentoo is ok, although the problem isn't really solved.

Kind regards!

----------

